# So this happened....



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I saw her on petfinder and lost all self control, I had to have her. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for 1-2 years. Next thing I know I'm in VT picking her up. Lol. She fits right in. Her name is Gypsy. She was found as a stray. She's a small thing at about 46lbs and approx 4 years old.

Pics are crappy but the lighting in my house is terrible. If you aren't looking for another dog, learn from my mistake and DO NOT LOOK AT PETFINDER.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Also i think she was used as a hunting dog and was never taught anything. She doesn't even know how to sit. I tried to teach her but she doesn't seem to be getting it. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous! 

And they match  If they are already friendly with each other, then I bet a little bit of training and you'll have a great pair. As an aside, I haven't looked at petfinder since I got Eva so I already took your advice...


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

So cute. I love matching pairs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> She's gorgeous!
> 
> And they match  If they are already friendly with each other, then I bet a little bit of training and you'll have a great pair. As an aside, I haven't looked at petfinder since I got Eva so I already took your advice...


I was trying to copy you with the matching dogs. They are getting along great. She has some bad habits like jumping up to get treats and has no leash skills. She's really sweet though and tolerant of handling and brushing. She's smelly but I don't want her to stress out more so will give her a bath tomorrow. 



WonderBreadDots said:


> So cute. I love matching pairs.


Thank you!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

So much jealousy over here. Not one, but TWO Coonhounds!? 
They look adorable together!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> I was trying to copy you with the matching dogs. They are getting along great.


If you are as successful with your match as I have been over the past year, then you are good to go.

If a bath might stress her too much, you can rub some baking soda into her fur, let it sit while she runs around some, and then brush it out. It can be a little drying but in this season, you should be fine.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You cloned your dog! 

I'm not allowed on petfinder. It's bad enough that I know fosters.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> If you are as successful with your match as I have been over the past year, then you are good to go.
> 
> If a bath might stress her too much, you can rub some baking soda into her fur, let it sit while she runs around some, and then brush it out. It can be a little drying but in this season, you should be fine.


Thanks I'm going to try that.



Amaryllis said:


> You cloned your dog!
> 
> I'm not allowed on petfinder. It's bad enough that I know fosters.


Good thinking. I'm definitely happy with her, but it was kind of unplanned lol.



CrazyDogWoman said:


> So much jealousy over here. Not one, but TWO Coonhounds!?
> They look adorable together!


Thank you! I introduced her to the cat. She seemed surprisingly uninterested which is good. She doesn't seem to have a RG issues, I'm surprised since she was a stray. They think she might have been on her own for a while because she was really skinny and shy. She doesn't seem shy at all anymore though. She needs to gain a pound or 2 more. She loves food so I don't think that will be an issue. She did well on the car ride. She hasn't slept too much though. She's been walking around and whining. I think she's just adjusting and unsure of everything right now


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Coonhounds are such a gorgeous color, wow. What a pretty pair. Love your new girl's name too!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Coonhounds are such a gorgeous color, wow. What a pretty pair. Love your new girl's name too!


Thank you! She's a little darker than Ryker, but lighter eyes. She has a little bit of grey on her beard and kind of a mousey face lol. The rescue named her but i decided to keep the name. I was actually thinking about your Gypsy when I was debating to keep the name. I wasn't sure if it would be weird haha I don't know why I would think it mattered anyways.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is adorable! If not looking for dogs do not go to county/state fairs even if you have to show because if your like me you come home with a dog....... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww! Congratulations, I love their beautiful red coats


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW shes beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

So cute! I'd love to have a second dog but honestly, Chester has been a lot more work than I ever thought a puppy would be so for now I'm satisfied with just him lol...maybe one day I'll end up with another dog, but I hope it's not anytime soon haha! Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> She is adorable! If not looking for dogs do not go to county/state fairs even if you have to show because if your like me you come home with a dog.......
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I knew it would happen if I kept searching petfinder and CL but I didn't stop.



fourdogs said:


> Aww! Congratulations, I love their beautiful red coats


Thank you!



LOSt said:


> WOW shes beautiful. Congrats!


Thanks!



Damon'sMom said:


> Adorable! Congratulations!


I think you and the rest of the DFs getting puppies are partially to blame! lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous.

I am so excited for you.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! She's a little darker than Ryker, but lighter eyes. She has a little bit of grey on her beard and kind of a mousey face lol. The rescue named her but i decided to keep the name. I was actually thinking about your Gypsy when I was debating to keep the name. I wasn't sure if it would be weird haha I don't know why I would think it mattered anyways.


Her face IS a lot different from Ryker's. I was thinking at first it might be hard telling them apart, but probably not. 

Haha. Not weird at all! I think there are a few Gypsys on the forum. It makes me smile, seeing the name in other people's posts.


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

DGerry said:


> So cute! I'd love to have a second dog but honestly, Chester has been a lot more work than I ever thought a puppy would be so for now I'm satisfied with just him lol...maybe one day I'll end up with another dog, but I hope it's not anytime soon haha! Congratulations on your new family member


Ryker was a handful and a half but he's matured so much in just the past few months that i figured what the h*ll and went ahead with it.



CptJack said:


> Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous.
> 
> I am so excited for you.


Thank you!



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Her face IS a lot different from Ryker's. I was thinking at first it might be hard telling them apart, but probably not.
> 
> Haha. Not weird at all! I think there are a few Gypsys on the forum. It makes me smile, seeing the name in other people's posts.


They look the same from a distance and from the side but the faces and head shape are very different.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I think you and the rest of the DFs getting puppies are partially to blame! lol


lol We are all enablers here.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> lol We are all enablers here.


We need a list of all the new dogs that came in between June and September.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> We need a list of all the new dogs that came in between June and September.


I'm sure there's a lot. And still more coming, September isn't over yet!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

When is the wedding? What a very striking pair of dogs! Of course, if the wedding takes place we can have a DF meet and greet.


I just love that deep red color. It seems Ryker and Gyspy are getting along so that is good. It will be interesting to see how she changes within the next month. I will look forward to updates.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

She's a beauty! How unexpected! Aren't those the most fun? 

I so want to know how many new dogs/puppies happened these past few months here.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She's so pretty! Seriously, love her.
I want my nextdog soooo bad... I better stay off the petfinders! LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> We need a list of all the new dogs that came in between June and September.


That would be a great thread. haha off the top of my head I can think of:
Molly
Mason
Caleb
Rory
Gypsy
Hobgoblin

lol Thats all I got.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh wow, she's lovely! Have fun getting to know her and I hope training goes well. Congratulations!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

She has SUCH a pretty face! I wonder if a buddy will help with Ryker's anxiety? He's had some SA issues, right?

I'd name her Little Ann, but that's because I was OBSESSED with Where the Red Fern Grows as a preteen.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

DaySleepers said:


> She has SUCH a pretty face! I wonder if a buddy will help with Ryker's anxiety? He's had some SA issues, right?
> 
> I'd name her Little Ann, but that's because I was OBSESSED with Where the Red Fern Grows as a preteen.


Oh god did I cry at that movie...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I had to find this thread after I saw those IG pics haha! Love them together! Congrats again 
Can't wait for more pics after she is cleaned up/settled in


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

DaySleepers said:


> She has SUCH a pretty face! I wonder if a buddy will help with Ryker's anxiety? He's had some SA issues, right?
> 
> I'd name her Little Ann, but that's because I was OBSESSED with Where the Red Fern Grows as a preteen.


Me too!!!! My teacher read this book to us in 2nd grade (only mildly scarring) so naturally I read it to my oldest. I haven't read it to my youngest yet and after Friday I am going to have to wait quite a while I think. Red bones have been on my "some day" list for a long time. Hubby and I found one at a local shelter years ago waiting on a stray hold, luckily his family found him. I don't know they they would be the ideal dog for me but I think they are gorgeous and that book made me want one (I know, not the best reason to get a dog). 

Jade, congrats she is lovely!!! I also fell victim to the "oh just a look won't hurt" but I am glad I did. I can't wait to see pictures of all of the adventures you will have together.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's such a sweet girl. Ryker has been going nuts so I've had to separate them a few times to give her a break from his craziness. She's still adjusting so I'm sure she will come out of her shell. She loves attention and getting pet but I haven't been able to convince her to sleep on our bed with us yet. 

She did very well with the bath and ear cleaning. She's very tolerant of handling. Cat intro went well, I was worried about it but she just barked at the cat and doesn't seem overly interested. She only tried to chase when the cat ran, definitely better with the cat than Ryker lol. 

She is SUCH a food hound. She drools while I get her food. I've been feeding them each in separate rooms. How do you guys feed separate dogs? Do you feed at separate times? or do you put them in crates to eat?

She has a vet apt scheduled. Seems to be peeing very frequently. She peed in the house 2x yesterday. I'm not sure if this is because she's adjusting or if she has a medical issue. She also has a small lump on her back, shelter said it was an abscess, but I'm not so sure. When she was found (approx. 2 months ago) she had a puncture wound on her rear leg that has since healed but at times it looks like she's not putting her weight on it. May have her xrayed. Hoping everything isn't serious.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on the addition of Gypsy! And to echo everyone else already... what a beautiful pair!! If they are anything like my pair they will soon melt you with unfair amounts of cuteness!

When we first got Zoey she was fed in her crate and Luke in the kitchen. Now that the crate is gone and they are fine eating near each other they each have their own set of dishes and eat side by side (supervised), wait til the other is done and then switch to lick each others bowls. It's a ritual.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Most of my dogs eat together. I can set all of their dishes down in a line and they can eat from them. I trained them this way from the start though. Dove and Hobgoblin are the exceptions because they would food thieve. I am working on it with both of them. Dove eats in my son's room, either he trains her with her food or she eats from a food toy in her crate. Hobgoblin is super food obsessed. I finally have him to a point where the other dogs can be eating in the same room and he doesn't dive into their food dishes but if I put food down for him he inhales it and makes himself sick. I train him with his morning feeding and half of his evening feeding. The rest of his food he gets out of food toys. I don't know that there is much hope of him eating out of a dish with the rest of the dogs. Blue doesn't always eat with the others either. She is slow and shy so I put her food down at the same time as everyone else and then give her a little extra time to get around to eating it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Gypsy is like Hobgoblin. I'm positive she would eat Ryker's food before he would have time to finish it. She likes food too much so I think I'm just going to have to feed them separately. Not a big deal because we have our kitchen gated off and I've been feeding her in there. I don't know if she would RG food from Ryker, but I have a feeling that she will so no more food toys or kongs for us unless they are separated.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG Jade what a darling. I love the pics of the two of them together. I can totally picture Ryker going crazy for the new gal. Congrats! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> OMG Jade what a darling. I love the pics of the two of them together. I can totally picture Ryker going crazy for the new gal. Congrats! Can't wait for more pics!


 Thanks! Unfortunately no poodle or houla in our future at the moment anymore. I'm going to have to wait for those lol. Dogs have been stuck inside all weekend because we're working on getting the fence up ASAP. Hoping to take them somewhere tonight and get some good pictures of her.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohhhh myyyy goooooosh! THIS is what happens when I don't go online over the weekends!? 
They are both gorgeous and make a stunning pair! 

Congrats Double Doggie Mommy! Can't wait to hear about and see more redness! :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Ohhhh myyyy goooooosh! THIS is what happens when I don't go online over the weekends!?
> They are both gorgeous and make a stunning pair!
> 
> Congrats Double Doggie Mommy! Can't wait to hear about and see more redness! :becky:


Haha thank you! She is such a pretty deep red color. Looking forward to taking pictures of her


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I think Gypsy is like Hobgoblin. I'm positive she would eat Ryker's food before he would have time to finish it. She likes food too much so I think I'm just going to have to feed them separately. Not a big deal because we have our kitchen gated off and I've been feeding her in there. I don't know if she would RG food from Ryker, but I have a feeling that she will so no more food toys or kongs for us unless they are separated.


I always feed Jubel and the foster dogs separate just to be safe. I KNOW Jubel would steal the other dogs food if they ate slower AND he will get snippy if they come near him and his food. My kitchen is gated off so it's usually one dog in the kitchen and the other just outside the gates. I still use dispensing toys at least for Jubel, current foster pup enjoys them so if I feel like taking the time she gets her evening meals from a toy. Jubel will eat from his toy in the living room/dining room area and Mercy will get a toy down in the basement. I have to go with her to supervise and make sure she doesn't potty someplace. Made that mistake a few weeks ago leaving her with a toy in my room. 

If the foster isn't that food crazy often I can have Jubel eating from a toy in the living room and let the foster into the room and get them up on the couch. That has worked with a few, most need to be separated so they don't bother each other. It's not hard to do really. 

Gypsy is beautiful, I hope they continue to get along great together and Gypsy takes quickly to training. Grats on the new addition.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Woah look what I missed!! So cute together! Hope you enjoy her 

You guys are all making me want to get another dog, and I CAN'T. I think Bennie not being dog friendly is a blessing......


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah same here lol didn't expect to see this! Congrats!!

They are a very cute couple


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

On our walk today Gypsy met another dog. She was fine until I pulled her past the dog then she tweaked trying to follow the scent of the dog where it had previously walked. She was baying and clawing the ground trying to run. She did this for about 10-15 min. Sorry to say that her bay is not as nice as Ryker's, very ear piercing haha. It was odd because she wasn't trying to go after the dog, she was trying to follow its scent in the other direction. What should I do to get her to calm down? Stand there and wait until she's quiet?

I realize that this is probably how she got lost in the first place


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, what a pair!!! Congrats!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

How did I miss this?

Congrats! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> She's gorgeous, congrats!





ireth0 said:


> How did I miss this?
> 
> Congrats! She's absolutely beautiful!





Jacksons Mom said:


> Wow, what a pair!!! Congrats!


Thank you! She's been really easy so far aside from yesterday with her going crazy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The lump on her back is a cyst so the vet is not worried about it. Unfortunately her urinalysis came back abnormal and the vet said it could be from liver disease so we did blood tests and now we're waiting to see what the results are. She also tweaked out when she saw another dog at the vet. she was barking uncontrollably so I had to put her in the car. I'm feeling jaded. Both of my pets that I've rescued have come to me sick (my cat and now Gypsy) and I have no idea where to start or what to do about her reactive behavior. How am I supposed to even walk her?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't stress out yet on the reactivity. A vet office is a stressful place to begin with so even dogs that are somewhat chill with other dogs can bark and lunge there.

Check out the sticky in the training forum that I started to compile reactive or aggressive dog training techniques. I have made HUGE progress with those tactics. Since she is good with Ryker and she was more interested in a dog's scent trail than the dog itself, there is a big indication she is not DA in general.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> Don't stress out yet on the reactivity. A vet office is a stressful place to begin with so even dogs that are somewhat chill with other dogs can bark and lunge there.
> 
> Check out the sticky in the training forum that I started to compile reactive or aggressive dog training techniques. I have made HUGE progress with those tactics. Since she is good with Ryker and she was more interested in a dog's scent trail than the dog itself, there is a big indication she is not DA in general.


 Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Eek! She is adorable! Now you have a matched set


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Eek! She is adorable! Now you have a matched set


 Thank you!

I've been reading about liver disease (if the blood work comes back saying that this is the case). It seems to be very manageable if addressed soon considering that the liver in one of the most regenerative organs. I'm just hoping that it's not hepatitis or cancer. The vet said that toxins could cause liver damage and considering that she was a stray it's very likely that she ate something bad. She isn't showing any other signs except the frequent urination.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The blood work came back normal! Woo! However the vet is not sure what caused the urinalysis to be abnormal. She also said her urine was green tinted. I told her I gave her 4 drops of rescue remedy and although the doctor said she has never heard of this causing any abnormalities in the urine sample, it could be the cause. She said to monitor her and we will do another urinalysis in a week or 2. Hoping that this issue resolves itself. At least I don't feel so overwhelmed and can focus on her reactivity.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

How could I miss this thread? I saw your instargram, but didn't think much of it. Anyways, congrats on your newest addition!

She is so beautiful, there are perfect for each other. Perfect.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Seriously, how did I miss this? I was so confused seeing you refer to "them" and "they" in your other threads lol!

Gypsy sounds like such an appropriate name for your new girl, I'm glad you kept it  I hope her next urinalysis comes back normal. Keep us updated and keep the photos coming!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! She's is acting normal and has a good appetite so I'm sure is was just a fluke. I posted more pics in a new thread, "Dumb & Dumber"


----------

